# Questions?



## PaigeXOX (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, this is my first IVF cycle and I'm feeling very silly and embarrassed but i seem to know nothing! I have started the buserelin injections and have my suppressed scan on Tuesday. The nurse said that i might have some spotting however this evening I started a full period very heavy.... Is this right...normal? Can anyone let me know if this is right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Im really sorry I cant help - but i would def call your hospital your having treatment as tomorrow im sure they would help you. xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

When I went for my co-ordination appointment, they said it was normal to bleed while on Buserelin.  From looking on here, I would think that your period will arrive as normal, but might be, just different from normal.  Maybe heavier, or lighter, or delayed or something.  I've got mine now, which has been the same as normal, maybe slightly lighter, and about 5 days late.  My scan is on Tuesday next week.

It was actually a relief this month to be that late and not desperately hoping that there might be a reason!!

Ring your clinic to check if you aren't sure.

How was the scan?

xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Have just noticed this was a year ago *hangs head in shame and leaves room*.


----------

